# '41 Colson



## Jay81 (Oct 28, 2017)

I have posted in the Colson Project thread, but wanted to start my own as well.
Here's what I started with:



























Here's what it looks like as of today.
I ditched the ladies pedals and added some Torrington 8s that I had on hand.
Installed 50mm wheelset with Shimano Nexus 3 speed. Going to have to either reroute or shorten the shift cable,  but just wanted to get it all together for now. 
Installed rack I picked up at ML.
Also picked up a drop stand at ML but have to find a clip for it.
Bought a guard that will be installed once it arrives.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 28, 2017)

Love those big ole fenders.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 28, 2017)

You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 3, 2017)

Got the chainguard today.  Also  rerouted the shift cable along the bottom of the frame.  Although the cable is still a little long,  I think it looks better this way.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 4, 2017)

So far so good. What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> So far so good. What color are you going to paint it?




I'm leaving it like it is as far as paint goes. Guess I forgot to mention its a rat rod.
I have the drop stand for it, and have to figure out what grips I want to use. Maybe a different seat if I find one I like and possibly a headlight. Then I think it'll be done.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 5, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I'm leaving it like it is as far as paint goes. Guess I forgot to mention its a rat rod.
> I have the drop stand for it, and have to figure out what grips I want to use. Maybe a different seat if I find one I like and possibly a headlight. Then I think it'll be done.



Love it !!! It`s Perfect !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Put the drop stand on today, now I need to find a couple small screws to install the clip. Didn't take a pic with the stand installed because it started raining.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Well it's nearly done. Just waiting on a set of grips I ordered, and I need to figure out what I want to mount on the front fender. And I still need to figure out how to shorten the shifter cable. 
Today I swapped out the ratty looking Troxel for a nice comfy seat, and took some better pics in the sun.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice job, Very good looking bike!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 25, 2018)

Here is mine


----------



## Joseph FINN (Mar 27, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Well it's nearly done. Just waiting on a set of grips I ordered, and I need to figure out what I want to mount on the front fender. And I still need to figure out how to shorten the shifter cable.
> Today I swapped out the ratty looking Troxel for a nice comfy seat, and took some better pics in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 772916 View attachment 772917 View attachment 772918 View attachment 772919 View attachment 772925 View attachment 772926 View attachment 772936 View attachment 772937



Wish I could find some fenders for my 40 Colson  
That is Badazz!!
Nice rims & wheels! You might have to give me a few pointers! That 1 serious Colson!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 27, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Wish I could find some fenders for my 40 Colson
> That is Badazz!!
> Nice rims & wheels! You might have to give me a few pointers! That 1 serious Colson!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk




Thank you. The fenders I believe are McCauley and not correct but they came with the bike and I like them so I decided to leave them on. 
I bought the 26x50mm wheelset from Clyde James Cycles on Ebay. The skip tooth cog is from Ichi Bikes. I'm just running standard 26x2.125 tires. They fit the rims pretty well but end up expanding a little more than normal when aired up, and the tires barely clear the fenders.


----------



## Joseph FINN (Mar 27, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Thank you. The fenders I believe are McCauley and not correct but they came with the bike and I like them so I decided to leave them on.
> I bought the 26x50mm wheelset from Clyde James Cycles on Ebay. The skip tooth cog is from Ichi Bikes. I'm just running standard 26x2.125 tires. They fit the rims pretty well but end up expanding a little more than normal when aired up, and the tires barely clear the fenders.



Like that look !!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Mar 29, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Like that look !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



Jay ,still trying to track down the McCauley fenders, if you have a link would let me know ! Really want them fenders & rims for my 40 !
Thanks Joe Finn 



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Mar 29, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Jay ,still trying to track down the McCauley fenders, if you have a link would let me know ! Really want them fenders & rims for my 40 !
> Thanks Joe Finn View attachment 779041
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



I bought this 1 from Kirk here on the cabe 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 29, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Jay ,still trying to track down the McCauley fenders, if you have a link would let me know ! Really want them fenders & rims for my 40 !
> Thanks Joe Finn View attachment 779041
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk




I'm sorry, I don't have a link for the fenders. They were on the bike when I bought it and they're pretty old and no longer produced.
You might try posting an ad in the wanted section.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 29, 2018)

Here's my 1940 Colson.  It was one of my winter project's.  I pulled it out of a barn last fall and after a few months and a ton of $$$, it's done.  The paint is perfect.  JimRoy


----------



## Joseph FINN (Mar 29, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Here's my 1940 Colson.  It was one of my winter project's.  I pulled it out of a barn last fall and after a few months and a ton of $$$, it's done.  The paint is perfect.  JimRoy
> View attachment 779120
> View attachment 779116



Beautiful!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2018)

Those deep McCauley's(possibly Walds) came original only on 36's. They are great looking fenders. I have a couple sets hoarded for future projects.


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2018)

Beautiful job, Jim Roy. Fordsmike, that photo is a piece of art.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2018)

Those deep McCauley's were more widely used on Shelby's. There are however several differences including rivet spacing, fender to fork mount hole placement, and whether a simple hole or ferrule is used for deluxe equipped models.


----------



## Dr.B (Mar 22, 2019)

so what skiptooth cog is that and how many Teeth?    did it go on easy?  easy swap w/ the nexus cog?


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 23, 2019)

Dr.B said:


> so what skiptooth cog is that and how many Teeth?    did it go on easy?  easy swap w/ the nexus cog?




I don't have the bike anymore and I don't remember how many teeth the cog had. But I got it through ichibike.com and they had 2 or 3 options for tooth count.
It couldn't have been any easier to swap with the original cog. I can't think of what it's called but it's kind of like a retainer ring or something that holds the original cog on. You remove that retainer ring, cog comes off, put new cog on and replace the retainer ring, and its done.  Fits perfectly.


----------

